# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Вокалистка в функционирующую девичью поп-группу

## Tip-Top

требуется: Вокалистка в функционирующую девичью поп-группу.
Красивая, обязательно поющая, с хореографической подготовкой.
Рост от 164 до 168. Фото и резюме на почту с пометкой вокалистка.

Желательный возраст:
от 21 до 27

Город:

Москва

Продюсерский центр
Контактное лицо:

Светлана
E-mail:
raskrutka21@mail.ru

----------

